# little bit of lite reading



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i was given this today by a retired electrician because he knew i collected vintage electrical items

its based on the 1968 nec code book 
the only drawback is a slightly musty smell:laughing:


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

And here's the previous edition based on the 1962 code! Haha and it was on sale -49 cents down from 65!!


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

robmac85 said:


> and here's the previous edition based on the 1962 code! Haha and it was on sale -49 cents down from 65!!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

No PDF scan ? :whistling2:


----------

